# Website Issues



## Blake Bowden (May 15, 2009)

I've been working on another website for the past couple of days and have run across some issues. Here's what happens:

1. Every 30 mins or so my website becomes inaccessible. I've tried two platforms and four browsers and they all time out. After about 3-4 minutes it becomes available. 

2. Weird thing is when the website is down, I can still access all my files via ftp. This leads me to believe that it's not my ISP.

3. Could it be a database or scripting issue? I don't think so. As a test, I uploaded a simple jpeg, for example 1.jpg. During the "down" time I can't access that image via http://www.mysite.com/1.jpg but can ftp and see it fine.

I made the mistake of using godaddy and they say everything checks out on their end. Any suggestions? I think it some kind of dns problem?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 18, 2009)

Brother Blake, what is the url address?


----------

